
Show HN: Geoparsing and Sentiment Analysis of text - eruci
https://geocode.xyz/textscan
======
eruci
This API extract locations as well as the 8 main sentiments from text (trust,
fear, anticipation, sadness, disgust, anger, surprise, joy) from which it
derives the overall sentiment (positive/negative)

For example:
[https://geocode.xyz/?scantext=I%20love%20Boston%20for%20its%...](https://geocode.xyz/?scantext=I%20love%20Boston%20for%20its%20great%20universities%20and%20standard%20of%20living.%20Some%20areas%20however,%20can%20be%20a%20bit%20rough&region=US&sentiment=analysis)

Input: "I love Boston for its great universities and standard of living. Some
areas however, can be a bit rough"

Output: Region of search: US Match Location Boston,US Confidence Score: 0.9
Sentiment Analysis: This text is: positive (+0.666666666666667)

great love rough

The full range of sentiments in this text is: positive 0.4, anticipation 0.2,
joy 0.2, fear 0, anger 0, trust 0, surprise 0, negative 0, sadness 0, disgust
0,

~~~
nautical
'I don't love Boston as some areas can be a bit rough' shows as a positive
sentiment

positive 0.333333333333333, joy 0.333333333333333, fear 0, anticipation 0,
anger 0, trust 0, surprise 0, negative 0, sadness 0, disgust 0

Another potential issue for some people might be well known acronyms ..
example for input : 'I don't love UK as some areas can be a bit rough' UK is
not appearing in top 10 results also.

~~~
eruci
You are correct, it does not work so well with very short text. That's an area
I'm improving on.

It could be spot on with longer text, especially with book excerpts, which is
what I designed the system for originally, for eg:
[https://goo.gl/Vq4U2p](https://goo.gl/Vq4U2p)

"Well, a relatively minor operation changed me into a black-skinned Terran,
though the surgeon/replacers could do nothing, ironically enough in view of my
new color, to increase my resistance to heat. I remember those stirring days
of combat sometimes, usually when I am making my semi-annual flight between
Churchill, Manitoba, and Tierra Del Fuego. In fact, during those flights when
I am practically alone is the only time I have to reflect or remember, because
on both of my estates there is nothing but noise, children, and wives."

Match Location Manitoba,CA Confidence Score: 0.1 Churchill,CA Confidence
Score: 0.1

Sentiment Analysis: This text is: negative (-0.166666666666667)

ironicallyenoughwellresistancenoise

The full range of sentiments in this text is: fear 0.1875, negative 0.1875,
anticipation 0.125, anger 0.125, trust 0.125, positive 0.125, joy 0.0625,
surprise 0, sadness 0, disgust 0,

